# Cockatiels



## TheBudgies (Nov 8, 2014)

I decided i am going to get a male cockatiel i have a big cage all ready for him i dont know much about them i done some research and im going to do more before i buy one i was going to get a lovebird but after doing research on them i decided not to 

If you guys have cockatiels id like to know some basic things about them like are they noisy messy and what age is best to get


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Hey Brandon...Tiel are about the same messiness wise. They do seem to have more dander though. My tiel is a handraised boy that loves his head scratched, and the only real noise he makes is whistling. Only thing I would say is find yourself a breeder who hand raises, and get your tiel young....


----------



## eduardo (Jul 24, 2011)

*Hello! :wave: This is my favorite topic 
First of all, make sure that your cockatiel has his own cage. I see you have two budgies, and whilst cockatiels and budgies could get along, they do need their own space as they have different energy levels. 
From my own experience, both genders (males and females) of cockatiel species make wonderful pets. Females are said to be more cuddly and quiet, males are a bit more bold and can whistle quite a bit. Cockatiels, when properly socialized, can become the sweetest companions to their humans. They will likely enjoy riding on your shoulder, watching movies with you, sharing popcorn (unsalted and fat free, please), and generally hang out with you. They also like affection and absolutely love head scritches (both of mine constantly beg me for that, lol)
I don't find cockatiels noisy at all, but I am sure some people will disagree. Mine are quiet 95% of the day, and they do flock call occasionally. My male will whistle when he feels like it. They are not messier than budgies, especially if you only have one cockatiel. 
Their energy level is different than budgies'; they are more laid back and enjoy calm activities. They are non-aggressive and are really cool birds to own.*


----------



## dianapalmer (Oct 23, 2013)

I love my cockatiels. However, I find their poops are significantly larger than the budgie's. The powder down really doesn't bother me. My tiels molt much less than the budgie does.

My first tiel was a pet store female, and she is not very bonded with me. She is quiet most of the time, but goes through periods when she chirps loudly for periods of the day. My male tiel I got as a baby, and I was able to pick one that was comfortable on my finger. He is lovely and very bonded to me. I love to hear him whistle sings. Since my tiel has stared whistling, I feel that my budgie has become more tuneful, kind of imitating the tiel. Or, maybe I'm imagining it. But, sometimes, I am not sure which one is singing. I play recordings of tiels whistling "The Adams Family" and "Andy Griffith Song" and he has picked these up. I have to use recordings because, sadly, I cannot whistle.


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

dianapalmer said:


> I play recordings of tiels whistling "The Adams Family" and "Andy Griffith Song" and he has picked these up. I have to use recordings because, sadly, I cannot whistle.


This is what I think I might need to do...I taught mine to wolf whistle, and then started with a little sunday school tune I wanted him to try and learn for my grandkids. I go down in the mornings and he is whistling away trying to imitate it and sounds horrible, bless his little imitating heart...it's gotta be my whistling...


----------



## dianapalmer (Oct 23, 2013)

Mine seems to like songs that have claps in them, like Adams Family and If you're Happy and You Know It. He actually imitates the claps, and seems to enjoy it.


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

That sound's pretty cool...


----------



## budgiebeatles (Aug 12, 2014)

I live with a 'tiel, because my roomie has one! She is the sweetest thing ever, you can see her here in my signature. Her name is Yoko!  Mess-wise, she is not messy, noise-wise, she is not noisy at all, but when she wants her veggies, she can _scream_ like crazy!


----------

